# Hard Udder On First Freshener?



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

My ff Maggie May, is due to kid in about 16 days. Nigerian dwarf. Our favorite bottle baby we raised as a family, she is very, very special to us. Any little thing about her sets me off with worry.

I noticed today, her udder is very firm. No other bad symptoms or anything.

Her udder is firm, like a ripe orange. Is that normal? No squishyness to it. Teats are soft. Udder not hot. But it looks a tiny bit like one side is hanging the slightest bit lower than the other.

Are ff udders usually very firm before kidding? Does not look like udder boom right before kidding. Just feels hard... normal?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What you are feeling are her mammary glands growing, as a FF she may or may not develop a capacious udder, especially if she delivers a single, capacity and the udder you would see on a seasoned doe will come with each freshening, however genetics play a big role in just how much udder she will get.

If she's just 2 weeks away, you'll notice her udder growth over that time and the lopsided look will disappear as she gets closer


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

2 weeks to kid..she maybe just filling out her first ever udder...preparing for milk...not sure why one side would be lower...if she is showing no sign of discomfort or fever..I would keep a close eye on her..but I wouldn't worry too much...: ) some of my FF have little balls of udder until milk come in.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

This was taken 3 days ago, or maybe 2 days ago...Can't recall exactly.

It's the left side I noticed the tiny bit of looking like it was lower, just today.

Thanks for the input! I'm a huge worry wort! Especially now that my son has cancer, I have to be vigilant with anything off, to try to prevent bigger issues I won't have time to handle without help.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats looks totally normal - the glandular tissue has to grow and then it will fill with milk/colostrum prior to kidding. It also takes a couple days for the swelling called edema to go down - even upwards to 2 weeks


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

glad to reduce your worry...and many prayers for your little boy...


----------

